# MUSIC WON'T PLAY!! Samsung Galaxy Tab (GT-P1000)



## welshblood (Jan 8, 2009)

I put all my music onto 2 (32GB) Micro SD cards for use in my Samsung Galaxy Tab (GT-P1000) & my Samsung Galaxy S (GT-I9000). I previously used the iSyncr app to transfer music, (worked with no problem) but wanted to get away from iTunes, so I copied & pasted the music from my laptop to each of the cards. 
Each of the cards will work OK with the Galaxy S & will also play the music when inserted into the laptop, but neither will let me play the files on the Galaxy Tab. The Album / Track/ Artist info is all showing on the Tab but when I try to play them, the titles just skip to the next one without playing. 
As I use Mass Storage to connect these devices to the laptop, I am wondering if I accidentally erased an important file which is now causing this problem. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------

